# Too much Tetra SafeStart Plus?



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Should not be a problem at all. 

If there is not enough ammonia to feed all the bacteria some of it will die off until the population matches the ammonia level.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

It shouldn't cause any problems, even if you dumped the whole bottle in. I believe their is no source of nitrogen within the product (unless bacteria die), so there is no danger of overdosing. It's pretty much just nitrifying bacteria in "hibernation mode", which is why they don't need much oxygen or any food source to survive (only up to a year in the bottle of course). Now the excess bacteria will die off due to lack of "food" (ammonia, nitrite) to keep them all alive, but that's normal (colony only stays as large as the food supply dictates) and you should not have any issues with nitrogen levels. So no need to worry.


----------



## VinceIII (Mar 3, 2016)

Diana and WaterLife, thanks for your replies!


----------

